# mysqld_safe won't start mysql5.1 server on FreeBSD 8.3



## edwinoakes (Jan 31, 2013)

I have a freebsd FreeBSD 8.3 sy*s*tem recently upgraded from 8.2. The freebsd FreeBSD 8.2 filesystem was corrupted after system crashes that required hardware resets. I did a *fsck* and an upgrade from a freebsd FreeBSD 8.3 DVD. The system now boots and login is suc*c*essful. Everything seems to be working, but the MySQL server.

I have skipped going into the details of all the dumb things I did between having a working freesbd FreeBSD 8.2 system, and what I have now. It started with me trying to upgrade firefox3 to something newer.

To both the terminal and cedric2.workgroup.error, running mysqld_safe, from root, returns the following error:


```
130131 11:25:00 mysqld_safe Logging to '/var/db/mysql/cedric2.workgroup.err'.
130131 11:25:00 mysqld_safe Starting mysqld daemon with databases from /var/db/mysql
130131 11:25:00 mysqld_safe mysqld from pid file /var/db/mysql/cedric2.workgroup.pid ended
```

/var/db/mysql contains:


```
acorn1/                 acorn14/                cedric2.workgroup.err   ib_logfile1             mysql/
acorn13/                ava/                    ib_logfile0             ibdata1                 test/
```

There is no /tmp/mysql.sock, should there be?

How can I find out what file is missing, has permissions wrong, or contains the wrong configuration values? 

I do have a backup tar but it is over a month old, so would like to get this one working.

Thanks for any suggestions,
Tom


----------



## chatwizrd (Jan 31, 2013)

You should look at /var/db/mysql/cedric2.workgroup.err for any errors.

Also make sure everything in /var/db/mysql is owned by mysql user and group.


----------



## edwinoakes (Jan 31, 2013)

Thanks! Some of the directories and files in /var/db/mysql were owned by root.It is working now! I don't see how to mark the thread as solved.


----------

